# Forum clock - Important information . . .PartII



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2012)

Just trying to help out Uncle Fred !!!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 20, 2012)

Like the cat that got it's tail slammed in the door.

It won't be long now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2012)

Uncle Fred gotta reward the 1,000 on this one!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Uncle Fred gotta reward the 1,000 on this one!!





He'll do it !!!!  Uncle Fred is a class act, visited me at the Luv Shak and we had a nice visit !!!  Couldn't talk him into any Nekkid Twista . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2012)

I knew some mouth breathin winder lickin idjit would start another one of these threads....


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 20, 2012)

I refuse to post in this thread! treetirtytree


----------



## fredw (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm torn.....

Do I lock this one?

Do I move it to the On Topic forum and let Nic know that he should sharpen his tomahawk?

Decisions....decisions.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2012)

fredw said:


> I'm torn.....
> 
> Do I lock this one?
> 
> ...



Move it to the Political or Spiritual forums and let Quack fend for himself..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2012)

fredw said:


> I'm torn.....
> 
> Do I lock this one?
> 
> ...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Move it to the Political or Spiritual forums and let Quack fend for himself..






No worries bro's, I can handle it !!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No worries bro's, I can handle it !!!



i gots yer back quack!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2012)

Fo quenny ate


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> i gots yer back quack!



Exactly what does this mean.....

Fo ****y


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 20, 2012)

fo fo fiver


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 20, 2012)

T.P. said:


> Exactly what does this mean.....
> 
> Fo ****y



 Fofofive


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> Fofofive






fo fi fo


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2012)

T.P. said:


> Exactly what does this mean.....
> 
> Fo ****y



I reckon he's challengin Quack to a twista match 

sebenfoty9


----------



## rydert (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey. A new clock thread....



Leben quenty ate


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2012)

rydert said:


> Hey. A new clock thread....
> 
> 
> 
> Leben quenty ate



Wass at dog lookin at?? 

eleben fotyfo


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Wass at dog lookin at??
> 
> eleben fotyfo



Go mo da graz. 

lebinfittyfo


----------



## rydert (Jul 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Wass at dog lookin at??
> 
> eleben fotyfo



She trying to figure out what time it is

Seriously though .....she is looking at my son....daring him to try and  touch me.....she is very protective


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 21, 2012)

December 2009? 12.07pm


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2012)

rydert said:


> She trying to figure out what time it is
> 
> Seriously though .....she is looking at my son....daring him to try and  touch me.....she is very protective



I knew I had seen that look before....my wife looks at me like that every now and then!! 

Noon08


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2012)

I look the other way when mine gives me the look

dewdirty


----------



## T.P. (Jul 21, 2012)

skraight up tree


----------



## rydert (Jul 22, 2012)

Thundering here



Six quenty duece


----------



## T.P. (Jul 22, 2012)

Hot here with no rain in sight.



Sex fiddy fo.


----------



## specialk (Jul 22, 2012)

half past ten............good night!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 22, 2012)

Word?

Quelve fiddy fi


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2012)

niner fo T sex


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 23, 2012)

Any update on when the clock will be fixed?

tin tuenti too


----------



## Self! (Jul 23, 2012)

fredw said:


> I'm torn.....
> 
> Do I lock this one?
> 
> ...




Like it matters, he's 2 skerd 2 use it

tin fitty uno


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 23, 2012)

What Clock?

Leben Ought Fo


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2012)

Clock is fixed ......but now the calendar don't work



Niner ought sixer


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 25, 2012)

tein tweny juan


----------



## chadf (Jul 25, 2012)

10:46 ?

About 1hr 10 min off.........


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ol' grey mare just ain't what she used to be.


levin o ate


----------



## T.P. (Jul 25, 2012)

Chickens do not make good house pets.



lem tin


----------



## rydert (Jul 25, 2012)

T.P. said:


> Chickens do not make good house pets.
> 
> 
> 
> lem tin



mine doo............................except when they try to pick the bread off my SPAM sammich.........



lem duece fo


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 25, 2012)

T.P. said:


> Chickens do not make good house pets.
> 
> 
> 
> lem tin



Honey badgers do. 



levin fity tree


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 25, 2012)

December 2009. 1:50pm

just noticed the advert. the adventure outdoors firing line is called the Remington Range!  interesting.

anyone been there yet? howizit? length? rifle side? pistol side?


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 25, 2012)

T.P. has coyote pups for sale at a good price!!

too oh won


----------



## T.P. (Jul 25, 2012)

T.P. said:


> Chickens do not make good house pets.
> 
> 
> 
> lem tin






rydert said:


> mine doo............................except when they try to pick the bread off my SPAM sammich.........
> 
> 
> 
> lem duece fo





Lukikus2 said:


> Honey badgers do.
> 
> 
> 
> levin fity tree



If you breed the two, would you get honey chicken?


duece fofo


----------



## T.P. (Jul 25, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> T.P. has coyote pups for sale at a good price!!
> 
> too oh won



Will make a nice birthday/Christmas gift for your kids! PM for price!


duece fiddy


----------



## rydert (Jul 25, 2012)

T.P. said:


> If you breed the two, would you get honey chicken?
> 
> 
> duece fofo



you could get that..........or a chicken badger.....



tree filthy ho


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2012)

weed


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 25, 2012)

T.P. said:


> Will make a nice birthday/Christmas gift for your kids! PM for price!
> 
> 
> duece fiddy



My neighbor has a newborn and that would be a great gift! 


fo to sic's


----------



## T.P. (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey boy, where is Sheriff Branford at?



sex quenny sem


----------



## T.P. (Jul 25, 2012)

I AM Sheriff Branford. 


tin foty sex


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 26, 2012)

T.P. said:


> I AM Sheriff Branford.
> 
> 
> tin foty sex



heh,,,. Funny.. you sounded a lil taller on radio.

Eight twenty one


----------



## T.P. (Jul 26, 2012)

There's no way, NO way that you came from MY loins. Soon as I get home, first thing I'm gonna do is punch yo mamma in da mouth! 



8:thirty nine


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 26, 2012)

Put the evidence in the back of the car


eit foty fo


----------



## rydert (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah, no one liked me. Mountain boys all thought I was gonna shoot 'em out of pure meanness.........




tin fiv six


----------



## T.P. (Jul 26, 2012)

Any man don't wanna get killed... better clear on out the back.



lem:lem


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 26, 2012)

Watch him Abe, Iv'e seen him do some thangs!

leben seben teen


----------



## T.P. (Jul 26, 2012)

Alright Gentlemen. He's got one barrel left. And when he fires that, take out your pistols and shoot him down like the mangy scoundrel he is!


lem ateen


----------



## rydert (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't deserve this... to die like this. I was building a house.




leben ****y sex


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 26, 2012)

Buzzards gotta eat-same as the worms. 


seben twinnysicks


----------



## T.P. (Jul 26, 2012)

"I could dance with you till the cows come home...On second thought, I'd rather dance with the cows when you came home."



niin quenty sem


----------



## rydert (Jul 27, 2012)

Grew up just west of the tracks
Holding me to hold me back


ate one ate


----------



## rydert (Jul 30, 2012)

it's lightening and dundering again..........



tree foty fo


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 30, 2012)

You see friend. There are two kinds of people in this world, those with loaded guns and those that dig. You dig.


fo sic's teen


----------



## rydert (Aug 1, 2012)

is the clock fixed yet?


quelve tirdy fo


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 1, 2012)

is it still dec 2009? or 12:49pm aug1,2012


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 1, 2012)

Yesterday days and days before sun is cold and rain is hot



II  XXXI


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 1, 2012)

I live my life a quarter mile at a time.


too thurdy fi


----------



## rydert (Aug 2, 2012)

I've had choices...
Since the day that I was born...




fo fo six


----------



## brandon (Aug 2, 2012)

hmmm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

Brandon said:


> hmmm



Close, still 2 minutes behind though....


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 3, 2012)

Brandon said:


> hmmm





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Close, still 2 minutes behind though....



Looks good to me!      5:57


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 3, 2012)

sevin dirty


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 3, 2012)

it's gettin close........good job fredw!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 3, 2012)

Good job


----------



## rydert (Aug 3, 2012)

is it really fixed?



nine ought fo


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 3, 2012)

seems to be   5:11


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 3, 2012)

553check!


----------



## T.P. (Aug 3, 2012)

sem fortene.. CheckCheck...


----------



## T.P. (Aug 3, 2012)

Nope. Still wrong.


----------



## rydert (Aug 3, 2012)

You on Dallas time



Seven dirty


----------



## T.P. (Aug 3, 2012)

rydert said:


> You on Dallas time
> 
> 
> 
> Seven dirty



Not no more.... Still wrong.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 3, 2012)

rydert said:


> You on Dallas time
> 
> 
> 
> Seven dirty



Nope, he's livin' on Tulsa time. 

a-turteewun


----------



## rydert (Aug 3, 2012)

T.P. said:


> Not no more.... Still wrong.



Mobile Alabama .......deh got clocks dere?



Ate ****y ate


----------



## kracker (Aug 3, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Nope, he's livin' on Tulsa time.
> 
> a-turteewun


I left Oklahoma driving in a Pontiac...

ate fiddy ate


----------



## T.P. (Aug 3, 2012)

rydert said:


> Mobile Alabama .......deh got clocks dere?
> 
> 
> 
> Ate ****y ate



Nope. Just watchin the shadows of the sun going over the trailer park and guestimating.

niin elem


----------



## rydert (Aug 3, 2012)

T.P. said:


> Nope. Just watchin the shadows of the sun going over the trailer park and guestimating.
> 
> niin elem



Oh....alright den.....now I understand....


Nine forty sex


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 3, 2012)

Roughtly 10:40pm.

December 2009?


----------



## rydert (Aug 9, 2012)

There were voices
That told me right from wrong.......




to one ate


----------



## T.P. (Aug 9, 2012)

Randy Travis has a nice Trans Am for sale. VGC



too tree won


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 9, 2012)

Tonight I'm sittin alone

diggin up bones.

free twin tee


----------



## rydert (Aug 9, 2012)

T.P. said:


> Randy Travis has a nice Trans Am for sale. VGC
> 
> 
> 
> too tree won




naw.....not VGC......it got some dents and dings on it now......report said a deer jumped out in front of him


what cha doing in Little Rock?



tree quenty fo


----------



## T.P. (Aug 9, 2012)

rydert said:


> naw.....not VGC......it got some dents and dings on it now......report said a deer jumped out in front of him
> 
> 
> what cha doing in Little Rock?
> ...



I've actually done some things the law says I cain't, I'm just takin a long vacation right now... If'n anybody ax... y'all don't know where I'm at or where I been.


fi ****y fi


----------



## T.P. (Aug 13, 2012)

niin farty tree


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Aug 14, 2012)

oh my gosh :


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2012)

erevin fo T


----------



## T.P. (Aug 14, 2012)

Lem farty fi


----------



## rydert (Aug 16, 2012)

Nobody been watching the clock since i've been gone......Mr. fredw is gonna be disappointed.......


skrate up leben


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 16, 2012)

Glad you be back

leben oh sex


----------



## T.P. (Aug 16, 2012)

rydert said:


> Nobody been watching the clock since i've been gone......Mr. fredw is gonna be disappointed.......
> 
> 
> skrate up leben



I been keepin and I on it, kain do it all myself.


11turdy7


----------



## rydert (Aug 16, 2012)

T.P. said:


> I been keepin and I on it, kain do it all myself.
> 
> 
> 11turdy7



what cha doing in Pascagoula Mississippi? u at the beach?


leben foty fiver


----------



## fredw (Aug 16, 2012)

rydert said:


> Nobody been watching the clock since i've been gone......Mr. fredw is gonna be disappointed.......
> 
> 
> skrate up leben



Oh man.....I'm at a total loss and don't know what to do.

We fixed the clock for a reason (and there was only one reason).....to improve the productivity of our users.  It doesn't appear to be working in all instances.  Now I don't want to identify any one (or four) folks by name but while y'all are watching the clock we are watching......well I can't go into that......


----------



## rydert (Aug 16, 2012)

I think that I will be king of the next page


leben fity tree


----------



## T.P. (Aug 16, 2012)

rydert said:


> what cha doing in Pascagoula Mississippi? u at the beach?
> 
> 
> leben foty fiver



No, I'm on the other side of Pascagoula, where the mounains are. May cross the mountain and take a ride to the beach tomorrow though.

Sem oh niin


----------



## rydert (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm out....Sparta bound..........and yes, i'm carrying my gun






skrate up to


----------



## T.P. (Aug 17, 2012)

rydert said:


> I'm out....Sparta bound..........and yes, i'm carrying my gun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Hey.... I'm headed to Sparta too! 

With my gun also!


duece farty ate.


----------



## mattech (Aug 21, 2012)

Brandon said:


> hmmm



great, now, how about adding Tappatalk so we can use our smart phones easier on here.


----------



## rydert (Aug 21, 2012)

mattech said:


> great, now, how about adding Tappatalk so we can use our smart phones easier on here.




this is the clock thread you idjit






fo quenty tree


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2012)

rydert said:


> this is the clock thread you idjit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should be a mod






fo dirty sivin


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 21, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> You should be a mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pffffft, then I couldn't talk 'bout hot pockets any more.



fo foughty sevin


----------



## rydert (Aug 22, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> pffffft, then I couldn't talk 'bout SPAM any more.
> 
> 
> 
> fo foughty sevin



sure you can.....mattech loves SPAM......







Sex quenty on


----------



## T.P. (Aug 22, 2012)

won quenty fi


----------



## T.P. (Aug 22, 2012)

won quenty sex


----------



## rydert (Aug 22, 2012)

T.P. said:


> won quenty sex



yo clock is still off..................

what cha doing in Kansas?.......looking for Dorthy?.....


too duece tree


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2012)

do fo T free


----------



## T.P. (Aug 22, 2012)

rydert said:


> yo clock is still off..................
> 
> what cha doing in Kansas?.......looking for Dorthy?.....
> 
> ...



Yep. She hot!

sem ****ie


----------



## T.P. (Aug 23, 2012)

Another day, another dolla.

tin ****ie sex


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 23, 2012)

tin Fo T


----------



## rydert (Aug 23, 2012)

Pretty sho I just saw a long tailed cat.......






Tin foty fiver


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 23, 2012)

rydert said:


> Pretty sho I just saw a long tailed cat.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Down yo' long dirt drive?

I'm skeered to come shoot skeet now. 



totwentyniner


----------



## rydert (Aug 23, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Down yo' long dirt drive?
> 
> I'm skeered to come shoot skeet now.
> 
> ...



Pretty sho you will be ok.....dis cat won't eat no Hot Pocket....got 40 cases of skeet for you to shoot .....maybe you be a better shot when you leave......



Too ****y sex


----------



## rydert (Aug 24, 2012)

just saw 17 deer in one field eating peanuts





ate foty ate


----------



## T.P. (Aug 24, 2012)

rydert said:


> just saw 17 deer in one field eating peanuts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boiled or dry-roasted?

quelve oh free


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 24, 2012)

Love me some cajun boiled

noon dirty ate


----------



## rydert (Aug 24, 2012)

T.P. said:


> Boiled or dry-roasted?
> 
> quelve oh free



thinks they was boiled...........



hdm03 said:


> Love me some cajun boiled
> 
> noon dirty ate



them cajun boiled give me flatulence.............




quelve fity on


----------



## T.P. (Aug 24, 2012)

The bad part of passing wind on the internet, is no one besides yourself gets to enjoy it.


won 0h sem


----------



## rydert (Aug 24, 2012)

true dat.....I hate being wasteful.............



tue tue fiv


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 24, 2012)

I love sharing da smell




do dirty un


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 24, 2012)

We can imagine




to fo to


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2012)

Ya'll are RANK. 



to fody ate


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 24, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll are RANK.
> 
> 
> 
> to fody ate



Thanks and welcome to the clock forum



duece nickle nickle


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 24, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I love sharing da smell
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I prefer cropdustin..




tree kwenty tree


----------



## T.P. (Aug 24, 2012)

Lots of new faces in here. I knew the clock forum would catch on like wildfire.


kree quenny ate


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 24, 2012)

T.P. said:


> Lots of new faces in here. I knew the clock forum would catch on like wildfire.
> 
> 
> kree quenny ate



And we have fredw and some chili cheese fries to thank for making this happen



free dirty too


----------



## rydert (Aug 24, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> And we have fredw and some chili cheese fries to thank for making this happen
> 
> 
> 
> free dirty too




where is ole fredw?......................he sale his house yet?





tree tree tree


----------



## T.P. (Aug 24, 2012)

He's still around, I seent him puttin padlocks on every thread in the fishin forum yesterday for some reason. Not sure if he sailed his house yet.

fore qwenny sem


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 24, 2012)

T.P. said:


> He's still around, I seent him puttin padlocks on every thread in the fishin forum yesterday for some reason. Not sure if he sailed his house yet.
> 
> fore qwenny sem



There were some drama yesterday in da fishin' forum


fo firty sex


----------



## rydert (Aug 25, 2012)

I just saw a pink elephant ........






Niner one fiber


----------



## T.P. (Aug 26, 2012)

Why am I here right now?

tree ****y 8....am.


----------



## rydert (Aug 27, 2012)

It's spranklin rain here.................







tree duece tree


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2012)

fo ho fo


----------



## T.P. (Aug 27, 2012)

Another day almost gone.


ate ****ie


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2012)

it's almost gone



ate dirty ate


----------



## T.P. (Aug 27, 2012)

Another day fixin to start.


ate farty niin


----------



## T.P. (Aug 28, 2012)

A rainy day in Ga.


fofoone


----------



## fredw (Aug 28, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> And we have fredw and some chili cheese fries to thank for making this happen
> 
> 
> 
> free dirty too



Y'all don't blame me for this.....  All I did was to assist in the clock repair.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2012)

It's broke again, along with the New Post, Quote and Reply buttons. Someone must have let Quack start playing with the control buttons..

Nine Eighteen


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's broke again, along with the New Post, Quote and Reply buttons. Someone must have let Quack start playing with the control buttons..
> 
> Nine Eighteen





9 2 4


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2012)

I think the forum has been hacked. 



nine queny bive


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 29, 2012)

Here we go again.  

tin twinny ate.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2012)

tin fidy fo


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 29, 2012)

twelve fifty one


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think the forum has been hacked.
> 
> 
> 
> nine queny bive



If it was hope they couldnt read my pm's 

won sebenteen


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2012)

Look King of the clock


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Look King of the clock












un  ateteen


----------



## Patriot44 (Aug 29, 2012)

Testing

One foty one


----------



## Patriot44 (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2012)

where is fredw?????


to oh sex


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2012)

awwww mannnnnn...........................somebody done tore the clock up?..........................can't leave y'all fo a minute



skrate up fo


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 29, 2012)

My bologna has a first name.



fo oh ate


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 29, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> My bologna has a first name.
> 
> 
> 
> fo oh ate



It's O--S--C--A--R



fo oh nyn


----------



## T.P. (Aug 29, 2012)

The clock done went viral!


fo semteen


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2012)

now I don't know when to leave work


weed


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> now I don't know when to leave work
> 
> 
> weed



me neither............


pass it..........................

fo to fo


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 29, 2012)

T.P. said:


> The clock done went viral!
> 
> 
> fo semteen



Hope I don't catch it.





fo twinty sevn


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> now I don't know when to leave work
> 
> 
> weed



Leave now

Fo Tirty Tree


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2012)

paging fredw......paging fredw



fo fo ate


----------



## Hankus (Aug 29, 2012)

10 after beer


----------



## T.P. (Aug 29, 2012)

Beer after Beer


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 29, 2012)

T.P. said:


> Beer after Beer



likker b4 beer


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 29, 2012)

Rut roh tenforty


----------



## rydert (Aug 30, 2012)

it 's raining again.......and the clock is unfixed 

tin ****y tree


----------



## fredw (Aug 30, 2012)

What time is it now?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2012)

fredw said:


> What time is it now?



Aint that what youre supposed to be workin on


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 30, 2012)

fredw said:


> What time is it now?



Rats.  

Time to go back to work.


----------



## rydert (Aug 30, 2012)

fredw said:


> What time is it now?



lem foty one


----------



## rydert (Aug 30, 2012)

ole Mr. fredw done fixed it again..........he da bomb


lem foty duece


----------



## fredw (Aug 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Aint that what youre supposed to be workin on



When the little hand is on the 11 and the big hand is......


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2012)

2 even


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2012)

fredw comes through again


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2012)

tree twanty fo


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> tree twanty fo



Its off a whole hour now


----------



## rydert (Aug 30, 2012)

mine works fine



fo nickle nickle


----------



## rydert (Aug 31, 2012)

Football Friday Night




to fo fo


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 31, 2012)

rydert said:


> Football Friday Night
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saturday dove shootin'!!

tree'O'won


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 31, 2012)

Saturday workday at deer camp


free fidy free


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 31, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Saturday workday at deer camp
> 
> 
> free fidy free





fo thirteen


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 31, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> fo thirteen



What's da matter little fella? 



weed


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 7, 2012)

Eh, where'd evibody go?



tree ****y for


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Eh, where'd evibody go?
> 
> 
> 
> tree ****y for



Watchin the clock...... not this clock, its wrong




Three fitty seven


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Watchin the clock...... not this clock, its wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Been watchin' since noon 



fo o ate


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2012)

I've never seen people more easily entertained than you buncha idjits . . . 






555


----------



## Hankus (Sep 8, 2012)

Fi fi ate


----------



## yelper43 (Sep 14, 2012)

ff-topic: I just realized the forum clock is on time again.


----------



## rydert (Sep 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've never seen people more easily entertained than you buncha idjits . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



somebody say idjits?



lem duce fiver


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2012)

Nap time


tree alt eight


----------



## rydert (Sep 18, 2012)

anybody seen T.P.?...............

one ****y tree


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 21, 2012)

Speaking of is it five yet...





too twintay ate


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 21, 2012)

to fo t


----------



## rydert (Sep 25, 2012)

paging T.P..........................




lem five oh


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 25, 2012)

Where be T.P.?

Jaw no it's Mr Freds B-Day?

won twinny free!


----------



## rydert (Sep 25, 2012)

I be KANG




scrate up duece


----------



## rydert (Sep 28, 2012)

I still be kang



lem foty seben


----------



## rydert (Oct 5, 2012)

kang still!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..............................










ten foty seben


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 5, 2012)

You a good kang!

tin fif do


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 5, 2012)

getting close

free firty ate


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 5, 2012)

Rydert be da kang?????

No wonder tha clock is still mezzed up....



fo'O'duce


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 5, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Rydert be da kang?????
> 
> No wonder tha clock is still mezzed up....



SPAM is now back on da men ewe! 

The clock aint fixed? 

fo twinny free


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 5, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> SPAM is now back on da men ewe!



How'd I know that idjit would put that nastyness back on in tha clock forum.



> The clock aint fixed?
> 
> fo twinny free



 Still two minutes off. It's probably gettin' stuck from all the SPAM juice thats done been spilt in here.

fo twenty sem'


----------



## rydert (Oct 8, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Rydert be da kang?????
> 
> No wonder tha clock is still mezzed up....
> 
> ...



what you trying to say  



pstrahin said:


> SPAM is now back on da men ewe!
> 
> The clock aint fixed?
> 
> fo twinny free



SPAM is delicious!!!             




stringmusic said:


> How'd I know that idjit would put that nastyness back on in tha clock forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't waste no juice................I drink it all.....good to the last drop  



niner ought niner


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 8, 2012)

rydert said:


> what you trying to say
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ewww dats naaaaaaaaasty. 




Niner ateteen


----------



## rydert (Oct 8, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Ewww dats naaaaaaaaasty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




don't you need to be training or putting out fires.......or something.............

you know you can't eat a hot pocket and wear a breathing apparatus at the same time don't ya?............................





quelve fifty fo


----------



## rydert (Oct 12, 2012)

Did Mr. Fredw ever sell his house?............Has anyone seen ole T.P.???........






on dirty too


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 12, 2012)

rydert said:


> Did Mr. Fredw ever sell his house?............Has anyone seen ole T.P.???........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. I don't know

2. I don't know




wern firty ate


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 12, 2012)

rydert said:


> don't you need to be training or putting out fires.......or something.............
> 
> you know you can't eat a hot pocket and wear a breathing apparatus at the same time don't ya?............................
> 
> ...





No more training for me, after a week of them trying to kill me, I thought "what the heck am I doing here, I don't want to do this as bad as I thought I did"

So I called my old job back and went back to work for them. Life lesson learned I guess.

wonthirdynine


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 12, 2012)

rydert said:


> Did Mr. Fredw ever sell his house?............Has anyone seen ole T.P.???........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ask hdm03, he told me he knew.

wonfowty


----------



## rydert (Oct 12, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Ask hdm03, he told me he knew.
> 
> wonfowty





he say he "don't know"............I thought that little feller knew everything.......or was that you?.........





too ought fo


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 12, 2012)

rydert said:


> he say he "don't know"............I thought that little feller knew everything.......or was that you?.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know everythang in this thread, gotta be tha question answerin' thread.


tuthirdeen


----------



## rydert (Oct 12, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I don't know everythang in this thread, gotta be tha question answerin' thread.
> 
> 
> tuthirdeen



didn't that thread get deleted?.............maybe you could start another.....................nah....don't do that......you might end up getting banded





to to sex


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 12, 2012)

rydert said:


> didn't that thread get deleted?.............maybe you could start another.....................nah....don't do that......you might end up getting banded
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go ahead and start that thread; Strang.  I got yo back! 



Do dirty


----------



## rydert (Oct 12, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Go ahead and start that thread; Strang.  I got yo back!
> 
> 
> 
> Do dirty










to dirty to


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 12, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Go ahead and start that thread; Strang.  I got yo back!
> 
> 
> 
> Do dirty



I'm too skeered


----------



## rydert (Oct 12, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Go ahead and start that thread; Strang.  I got yo back!
> 
> 
> 
> Do dirty



what cha doing on string's back?.......



to dirty ate


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 12, 2012)

999,954



threethirteen


----------



## rydert (Oct 19, 2012)

it Friday..............................and it's


tin on sex


----------



## rydert (Nov 6, 2012)

is this clock not fixed again?





on foty on


----------



## rydert (Nov 6, 2012)

attn: Mr. Fred........Clock needs fixin' again



on forty duece


----------



## fredw (Nov 6, 2012)

rydert said:


> attn: Mr. Fred........Clock needs fixin' again
> 
> 
> 
> on forty duece



Are you sure?  From what I see it's within a minute of being right.

I'm no longer the chief clock watcher.  If it does go haywire again please let one of the admin folks know.


----------



## rydert (Nov 6, 2012)

fredw said:


> Are you sure?



is this a trick question to get me banned or something?.......






on forty ate


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 10, 2012)

fredw said:


> Are you sure?  From what I see it's within a minute of being right.
> 
> I'm no longer the chief clock watcher.  If it does go haywire again please let one of the admin folks know.






Heyyyyyyyy, Mr. Fred ain't got no writing under his name anymore ????


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyy, Mr. Fred ain't got no writing under his name anymore ????



But you do

sexturdytoo


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 10, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> But you do
> 
> sexturdytoo








sebenfityate


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2012)

Testing..... Ten o five....
Its off again


----------



## rydert (Nov 16, 2012)

it's been off since da time changed.......i'll be back right in April







leben quenty seben


----------



## rydert (Nov 28, 2012)

what time is it?..........................



tree foty fo


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2012)

NCHillbilly, since you a moderator now...........reckon you can work on getting this forum clock fixed??.........................









fo fity juan


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2012)

NCHillbilly, voted to get our clock fixed. Great idea, cause its way off now.



Sefen fitty


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 20, 2012)

who in charge of da clock????


Tin Fo T


----------



## fredw (Dec 20, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> who in charge of da clock????
> 
> 
> Tin Fo T



Last guy who was in charge of it had to resign in disgrace.


----------



## rydert (Dec 21, 2012)

I hope I get a new watch fo Christmas........







elem elem


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 21, 2012)

rydert said:


> I hope I get a new watch fo Christmas........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True dat









elem tinty


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 21, 2012)

rydert said:


> I hope I get a new watch fo Christmas........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love yo avatar










lem quiny fo


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 21, 2012)

rydert said:


> NCHillbilly, since you a moderator now...........reckon you can work on getting this forum clock fixed??.........................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Set your watch up a minute to the right time, and -booyah, it's fixed! See, I get results.


----------



## rydert (Dec 21, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Set your watch up a minute to the right time, and -booyah, it's fixed! See, I get results.



see...that's what i'm talking about




quelve sex tin


----------



## rydert (Dec 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Love yo avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks...
the dog would pose............the kids would not





quelve quenty


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 21, 2012)

testing...12:22


----------



## rydert (Dec 21, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> testing...12:22



boneboy fixin to fix this clock problem....he testing it now.....





Fo oh on


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 21, 2012)

Weed


----------



## rydert (Dec 27, 2012)

this clock still ain't fixed........and I didn't get a new watch fo Christmas






quelve foty tree


----------



## rydert (Jan 31, 2013)

anybody notice the forum clock is off?...........










on fitty fiver


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 31, 2013)

rydert said:


> anybody notice the forum clock is off?...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...





minez still no work

too-o-six


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Look King of the clock



Thats been going on since August No wonder it got old,. holy cow.

oh back to the subject 

too o five or is it to o five.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 31, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> minez still no work
> 
> too-o-six


----------



## rydert (Jan 31, 2013)

you da kang!!

All hail!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> minez still no work
> 
> too-o-six



pm Tbug and see if it aint supposed to be to-o-six


----------



## rydert (Jan 31, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> pm Tbug and see if it aint supposed to be to-o-six



i don't get it


----------



## win280 (Jan 31, 2013)

too tin


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 31, 2013)

teww sisteen


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks like we are off by a few minutes again....


----------



## rydert (Jan 31, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Looks like we are off by a few minutes again....





mines off a whole hour and a few minutes




tue one niner


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 31, 2013)

to too two


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 31, 2013)

i'm free minz off


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 31, 2013)

rydert said:


> you da kang!!
> 
> All hail!!



I don't thinks you can say that "K" werd anymo


----------



## rydert (Jan 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I don't thinks you can say that "K" werd anymo





uh-oh...............





to dirty seben


----------



## T.P. (Jan 31, 2013)

Skrate up niin


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 31, 2013)

nine oh seven


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 31, 2013)

Well it's 3 minutes off...about the time it takes to soft boil an egg.   Or for some...it's called a quik...qwak...ah soft boiled egg!


----------



## rydert (Feb 1, 2013)

good morning........ever body........



seben quenty fo


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 1, 2013)

rydert said:


> good morning........ever body........
> 
> 
> 
> seben quenty fo



moanin' 


ate fiddy fo, to tha a.m.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2013)

Will someone tell me how to set my user settings to get close, mine is two hours behind.

ate fitty nine


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2013)

make that two hours fast

Nine o clock


----------



## T.P. (Feb 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Will someone tell me how to set my user settings to get close, mine is two hours behind.
> 
> ate fitty nine



User CP-Edit Options-Time & Date....

niin quenty ate


----------



## T.P. (Feb 1, 2013)

If you live in Mexico City you'll be 3 minutes off...

niinturdywon


----------



## rydert (Feb 1, 2013)

gotta head to Savannah.............................................






nine dirty nine


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 1, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> moanin'
> 
> 
> ate fiddy fo, to tha a.m.



Moanin'



T.P. said:


> If you live in Mexico City you'll be 3 minutes off...
> 
> niinturdywon





nyn fortee to


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 1, 2013)

rydert said:


> gotta head to Savannah.............................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have a good trip



Niner fo T free


----------



## rydert (Feb 1, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Have a good trip
> 
> 
> 
> Niner fo T free



hey.....you da half page kang!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> User CP-Edit Options-Time & Date....
> 
> niin quenty ate



Thought i already had it set, let me try again, this is just a test

Nine Fitty too


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thought i already had it set, let me try again, this is just a test
> 
> Nine Fitty too



Hey i'm back to just 3 minutes off I can work with that


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 1, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey.....you da half page kang!!!!



half kang 



mudracing101 said:


> Hey i'm back to just 3 minutes off I can work with that





nyn fity for


----------



## rydert (Feb 1, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> half kang
> 
> 
> 
> ...










nine fity fiver


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 1, 2013)

rydert said:


> nine fity fiver



Mornin rydert



tin o for


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 1, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey.....you da half page kang!!!!



Hail me!!!! 

tin twanty fo


----------



## rydert (Feb 1, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Mornin rydert
> 
> 
> 
> tin o for



 wha sup?........

Dey got some new smileys


tin fo ought


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 1, 2013)

rydert said:


> gotta head to Savannah.............................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You always goin' to Savannah........... you gonna get bit by a shark one these days. 






l'em fiftee tree


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 1, 2013)

Y'all wanna know what time it is fo' real?








































Beva time....


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Y'all wanna know what time it is fo' real?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rydert (Feb 1, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> You always goin' to Savannah........... you gonna get bit by a shark one these days.
> 
> l'em fiftee tree




last time I went ...I had to werk.......this time my wife is gonna run in da half marathon at Tybee

quelve quenty seben


----------



## rydert (Feb 1, 2013)

oh yeah..........Beva Time....




quelve tree ought


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 1, 2013)

rydert said:


> last time I went ...I had to werk.......this time my wife is gonna run in da half marathon at Tybee
> 
> quelve quenty seben



 Daaaaaang 13.1 miles is a looooooong way to run.

I don't believe I could ride my fo'wheela 13.1 miles


Why come you ain't runnin'?

You lazy or sum'n?


won fowty tree


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Daaaaaang 13.1 miles is a looooooong way to run.
> 
> I don't believe I could ride my fo'wheela 13.1 miles
> 
> ...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 1, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>



Classic


----------



## rydert (Feb 1, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Daaaaaang 13.1 miles is a looooooong way to run.
> 
> I don't believe I could ride my fo'wheela 13.1 miles
> 
> ...





mudracing101 said:


>



only time I do any running is........when da Po-Po- is after me







on fiv-o


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 1, 2013)

rydert said:


> only time I do any running is........when da Po-Po- is after me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hate it when da 5-0 is chasin' me.......





won fiddy too


----------



## rydert (Feb 1, 2013)

i'm out....y'all have a goot weekend.......I was wanting to be da kang of page 7.....but i guess it weren't meant to be









on fiv ate


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2013)

rydert said:


> i'm out....y'all have a goot weekend.......I was wanting to be da kang of page 7.....but i guess it weren't meant to be
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Later


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 1, 2013)

rydert said:


> i'm out....y'all have a goot weekend.......I was wanting to be da kang of page 7.....but i guess it weren't meant to be
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have a good'n brotha!!

tu sisteen


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 1, 2013)

And now


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm KANG!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 1, 2013)

No, Now I am


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## stringmusic (Feb 1, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> No, Now I am


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>







stringmusic said:


>





tree fotee fyve


----------



## rydert (Feb 12, 2013)

dang Lukikus2 done been the kang fo a long timeNo No:

oh yeah.....it's dat time again







Beva time




too dirty ought


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 12, 2013)

Anyone seen da Strang lately????    


Too dirty fo


----------



## rydert (Feb 12, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Anyone seen da Strang lately????
> 
> 
> Too dirty fo





he be around shortly


to dirty seben


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2013)

rydert's got the 







to fawty


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 12, 2013)

rydert said:


> dang Lukikus2 done been the kang fo a long timeNo No:
> 
> oh yeah.....it's dat time again
> 
> ...


Whoooot! 




hdm03 said:


> Anyone seen da Strang lately????
> 
> 
> Too dirty fo


Here I is. 

I been waiting outside Justin bevas crib waitin' on him to come out. Gonna see if he will let me be a backup dansa.



Tu fawty won


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 12, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> rydert's got the
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tu foty urn


----------



## rydert (Feb 12, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> rydert's got the
> 
> 
> 
> ...














to foty to


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 12, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> rydert's got the
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm wearin' that exact shirt right now. Extra medium 


Tuu fawty niene


----------



## rydert (Feb 12, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I'm wearin' that exact shirt right now. Extra medium
> 
> 
> Tuu fawty niene





I wear mine x-tre small........that way when i flex my peck muscles.....it makes the Beav look like he raising his eyebrow



tou fity fiver


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 12, 2013)

rydert said:


> I wear mine x-tre small........that way when i flex my peck muscles.....it makes the Beav look like he raising his eyebrow
> 
> 
> 
> tou fity fiver






Tu fiddy sem


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## rydert (Feb 12, 2013)

my pond is overflowing...........................................



fo double ought


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 12, 2013)

Bunch of Beava idjits

Fo Fo teen


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 12, 2013)

5 till weed


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2013)

Weed 'til 5.


----------



## rydert (Feb 13, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> 5 till weed





T.P. said:


> Weed 'til 5.



a.m or p.m?



seben dirty tou


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 13, 2013)

RHBama3  the beva so much, wants the thread all to himself...

tree twendy to


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 7, 2013)

Anybody fix da clock?

I bet da beva could fix it if he was here....


too o'fo


----------



## rydert (Mar 7, 2013)

I done fergot aboout dis thread.........









tree one six


----------



## win280 (Mar 7, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Anybody fix da clock?
> 
> I bet da beva could fix it if he was here....
> 
> ...



Still off enough to give you some extra time wiff the beva.
to thrut tein


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 7, 2013)

win280 said:


> Still off enough to give you some extra time wiff the beva.
> to thrut tein







tu thirdy se'm


----------



## T.P. (Mar 7, 2013)

tree-farty-duece


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 7, 2013)

tree fiddy seeks


----------



## rydert (Mar 7, 2013)

1-800-ryderT








skrate up fiver


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> 1-800-ryderT



What?


----------



## rydert (Mar 7, 2013)

yes







skrate up fiver


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 7, 2013)

Interesting.


fo ten


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> 1-800-ryderT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You on call dis weekend, dat da numba dem wemens gon call?



fo twelvin'


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2013)

won fiddy free


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2013)

fo oh six


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2013)

five minute off.........




fo oh duece


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> five minute off.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Dirt!

fo tell


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2013)

mines an hour off
Fo Fo teen


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2013)

Make that an hour and 6 min's off 


Fo Fifteen


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Make that an hour and 6 min's off
> 
> 
> Fo Fifteen



So you'll be working late tonight? 

fo sixteen


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2013)

weed


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2013)

it's cloudy................






fo ni teen


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> So you'll be working late tonight?
> 
> fo sixteen



No No: No No: No No: 


fo twantytree


----------



## T.P. (Apr 3, 2013)

sem foty fi


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2013)

twenny twenny seben


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2013)

it be raining.........




nine on on


----------



## rydert (May 2, 2013)

Is tha clock still workin?



tin fity duece


----------



## Da Possum (May 2, 2013)

don't think so 

erevin OH ate


----------



## stringmusic (May 2, 2013)

rydert said:


> Is tha clock still workin?
> 
> 
> 
> tin fity duece



Why come you didn't give us a weather update?



ewevin twelvin'


----------



## T.P. (May 2, 2013)

It's cold out.

Lem sextine


----------



## stringmusic (May 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> It's cold out.
> 
> Lem sextine



Thanks T.P., I'm inside and I didn't know the weather outside but now I do.


Le'm ate'teen


----------



## rydert (May 2, 2013)

hey...................


----------



## rydert (May 2, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (May 2, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Thanks T.P., I'm inside and I didn't know the weather outside but now I do.
> 
> 
> Le'm ate'teen



No problem, just one person helping another. More people should learn the feeling of greatness that comes the gift of helping the shut-ins.

Lem quennyone


----------



## stringmusic (May 2, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey...................





rydert said:


>


You ain't puttin' the time in yo post 

How we spo'sed to know what time you posted this?


T.P. said:


> No problem, just one person helping another. More people should learn the feeling of greatness that comes the gift of helping the shut-ins.
> 
> Lem quennyone


If one day you're inside, and you need to know what the weather is outside, just ask me and I'll tell you so I can know that feelin' too.

Wazza shut-in? 


eweevin tweenie 8


----------



## rydert (May 2, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> You ain't puttin' the time in yo post
> 
> How we spo'sed to know what time you posted this?



sorry..........I got excited





lem tirty on


----------



## T.P. (May 2, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> If one day you're inside, and you need to know what the weather is outside, just ask me and I'll tell you so I can know that feelin' too.
> 
> eweevin tweenie 8


I'll go inside here in a few and I'll give you a shout-out and ask you what the weather is.




stringmusic said:


> Wazza shut-in?
> 
> eweevin tweenie 8



Shut-in as defined by Wikkipeder:

*Shut-in (river), a river that's naturally confined within a deep, narrow channel

*A shut-in is a person who is either unwilling or unable to leave his/her job, often due to bills compiled by females, or a mental disease such as workaphobia 

*Shutting-in, in the petroleum industry, is the implementation of a production cap lower than the available output at a particular site


Lem fotyfo


----------



## stringmusic (May 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I'll go inside here in a few and I'll give you a shout-out and ask you what the weather is.


I'm so exited!!






> Shut-in as defined by Wikkipeder:
> 
> *Shut-in (river), a river that's naturally confined within a deep, narrow channel
> 
> ...



Imma a shut-in. 



l'em fowtysix


----------



## T.P. (May 2, 2013)

I'm inside now strang, what's it lookin' like outside?


toofiddy


----------



## Da Possum (May 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I'm inside now strang, what's it lookin' like outside?
> 
> 
> toofiddy



Where did da Strang go???  If he doesn't give you a weather report soon; I'll try to help ya out........just stay put



to fiddy niner


----------



## T.P. (May 2, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> If one day you're inside, and you need to know what the weather is outside, just ask me and I'll tell you so I can know that feelin' too.
> 
> 
> 
> eweevin tweenie 8





T.P. said:


> I'm inside now strang, what's it lookin' like outside?
> 
> 
> toofiddy



I think I just got played?



hdm03 said:


> Where did da Strang go???  If he doesn't give you a weather report soon; I'll try to help ya out........just stay put
> 
> 
> 
> to fiddy niner



Please hurry, I desperately want to know what the weather looks like outside. Not planning on going anywhere, just curious.

tree oh ate


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2013)

I'mon go cut some grass outside.

tree elleben


----------



## stringmusic (May 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I think I just got played?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, I'm a shut-in and I was havin' to work 

Weather outside is balmy and windy, around 70 degrees.




tree fiddy tree


----------



## stringmusic (May 2, 2013)

All of a sudden I feel so goot!!!! 




3:54 in da PM


----------



## T.P. (May 2, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> All of a sudden I feel so goot!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tollya!

fo oh sex


----------



## rydert (May 3, 2013)

Wendy...............................







lem fity ought


----------



## T.P. (May 3, 2013)

Misty Rain...


Quelve fifty fi


----------



## Da Possum (May 3, 2013)

a little chili.....


wern oh deuce


----------



## rydert (May 8, 2013)

wendy again..................but da sun is shining.....







lem fitty duece


----------



## . (May 8, 2013)

Sunny and warm here.  We're planting rice.  

levin six tane


----------



## StriperAddict (May 8, 2013)

Rice... I wish I could see the Bynauwe (sp?) Rice Terraces in the Phillippines someday!

treee tooty tue in de affernoonz


----------



## rydert (May 16, 2013)

A little cloudy...........................









fo quenty too


----------



## stringmusic (May 16, 2013)

rydert said:


> A little cloudy...........................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! I haven't been outside in about an hour, wasn't sure what the weatha was doin'........ now I know and I don't have to wonder.



fo fowty nine


----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2013)

cloudy and humid


tin qwenty on


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 3, 2013)

pouring

tin ****y


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 3, 2013)

What time is it?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

Can someone give a Franklin Co weather report? 

Tin fartyone


----------



## . (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2013)

pstrahin said:


> What time is it?



hey.....where you been?



tin fity duece


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 3, 2013)

iflyfish said:


>



You're new.  Can you fix the clock? 

tin fiddy tree


----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> You're new.  Can you fix the clock?
> 
> tin fiddy tree



dats why he didn't put a time on it





tin fity fiver


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

iflyfish said:


>



I feel the same way. There was a guy on here a year or so ago that tried to fix the clock, but never could. Rumors are he headed out West to get away from the clock and a pack of wolves befriended him and he is now living deep in the woods in a den with them eating dead animals they drag up.

Tin fiddy ate


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I feel the same way. There was a guy on here a year or so ago that tried to fix the clock, but never could. Rumors are he headed out West to get away from the clock and a pack of wolves befriended him and he is now living deep in the woods in a den with them eating dead animals they drag up.
> 
> Tin fiddy ate





He was befriended by grizzer bears, and he acquired their habits and disposition. Don`t rile him.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey.....where you been?
> 
> 
> 
> tin fity duece



Howdy rydert.  Been chasing big iron thru the mountains of WV.  I sure do miss Jawga!


leben for teen


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I feel the same way. There was a guy on here a year or so ago that tried to fix the clock, but never could. Rumors are he headed out West to get away from the clock and a pack of wolves befriended him and he is now living deep in the woods in a den with them eating dead animals they drag up.
> 
> Tin fiddy ate



You're up early this mornin'! 


ele'm twennie six


----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2013)

pstrahin said:


> Howdy rydert.  Been chasing big iron thru the mountains of WV.  I sure do miss Jawga!
> 
> 
> leben for teen



WV...? Make sure you don't make a "Wrong Turn"








lem tirty tree


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 3, 2013)

pstrahin said:


> Howdy rydert.  Been chasing big iron thru the mountains of WV.  I sure do miss Jawga!
> 
> 
> leben for teen





What you gonna do with big iron when you catch it?


l'em fowty


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> WV...? Make sure you don't make a "Wrong Turn"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya know, some folks up here think Deliverance was a love story.   



stringmusic said:


> What you gonna do with big iron when you catch it?
> 
> 
> l'em fowty



Hey Strang, 

kinda like the dog that caught the car, I don't know.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2013)

pstrahin said:


> Ya know, some folks up here think Deliverance was a love story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lobe stauree.  lol

door meinits eintwo da PM


----------



## mattech (Jul 3, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> What you gonna do with big iron when you catch it?
> 
> 
> l'em fowty



Isnt that one of those things ya go golfing wif?



Twelb twinty free


----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2013)

mattech said:


> Isnt that one of those things ya go golfing wif?
> 
> 
> 
> Twelb twinty free



Naw......that's what you use on XXX large clothes.....




quelve quenty seben


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 3, 2013)

mattech said:


> Isnt that one of those things ya go golfing wif?
> 
> 
> 
> Twelb twinty free





rydert said:


> Naw......that's what you use on XXX large clothes.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idjits.....

It's what kinda vitamins you sposta take in tha mornin's.....


twelvin' thirdy sem'


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 3, 2013)

And it's what guys with big muscles pump......



still twelvin' thridy sem'


----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Idjits.....
> 
> It's what kinda vitamins you sposta take in tha mornin's.....
> 
> ...





stringmusic said:


> And it's what guys with big muscles pump......
> 
> 
> 
> still twelvin' thridy sem'



..........idjit




on ought ate


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

Nap time.

Duece quennyfree


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2013)

rain has started here

dew dirty dew


----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2013)

thundering and humid..........slight southerly breeze....







tree on niner


----------



## . (Nov 27, 2013)

Still broke...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> Still broke...





So is the WF forum . . .


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> So is the WF forum . . .



Yeah but I heard when the wf forum comes back the clock will be fixed.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> Still broke...



Nope. A broke clock would be right at least twice a day.
Our forum clock has reached such a level of sophisticated uselessness that you have to change your location to Brazil just to get close.


----------



## rydert (Dec 3, 2013)

rainy and cloudy



fo foty fo


look at me..............


----------



## rydert (Dec 3, 2013)

this clock is waaaay off......someone needs to fix it....





fo foty seben


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 5, 2013)

Almost time to go...Fo dirty


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 5, 2013)

rydert said:


> this clock is waaaay off......someone needs to fix it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I vote Fred dubya fixes it. He da clock man.


fo thirdy one


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I vote Fred dubya fixes it. He da clock man.
> 
> 
> fo thirdy one



fredw done retired................







fo ****y fo


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 5, 2013)

rydert said:


> fredw done retired................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ask'em to put "clock fixa" under yo name so you can fix it.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 5, 2013)

Is Fred W any Kin to George W?

fo ****y fi


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

did fredw sell his house?


fo dirty sebin


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> ask'em to put "clock fixa" under yo name so you can fix it.



think i'll send out a couple PM's right now.......i'll get this all straightened out...............


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 5, 2013)

rydert said:


> think i'll send out a couple PM's right now.......i'll get this all straightened out...............



Did you find yo tool? Cause I don't thank you gonna be able to fix da clock without it.


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Did you find yo tool? Cause I don't thank you gonna be able to fix da clock without it.



still looking................





fo foty fo


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 6, 2013)

rydert said:


> still looking................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope you find it soon.






Nine fiddy six


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

Gettin close to lunch



Lebben Fohtty Ate


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 6, 2013)

Lunch over and I need a nap.



quelve fiddy 2


----------



## rydert (Dec 6, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hope you find it soon.
> Nine fiddy six





me to,too,two,2...........probably rusted by now





to quenty on


----------



## T.P. (Dec 6, 2013)

Did you use your tool a lot? Or would you say just rarely used it?

Duece foty fo


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 6, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Did you use your tool a lot? Or would you say just rarely used it?
> 
> Duece foty fo



Obviously it was rarely used or he wouldn't have lost it.


Free 0 one


----------



## T.P. (Dec 6, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Obviously it was rarely used or he wouldn't have lost it.
> 
> 
> Free 0 one



You make a valid point!

tree seben tene


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 6, 2013)

Almost that time..











fo dirty seben


----------



## rydert (Dec 18, 2013)

hey rhbama........is it true?"Forum Clock Operator in training"





when can we expect it to be fixed?



to fity too


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 18, 2013)

Iffin you vote for me for moderator of the upland forum, I will lobby for the clock to be fixed.  

tew fyfti sehvehn


----------



## rydert (May 2, 2014)

partly cloudy


on fity


----------



## rydert (May 2, 2014)

only 20 mins of.........getting closer


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2014)

rydert said:


> only 20 mins of.........getting closer





Well, that's like your opinion man.


----------



## rydert (May 6, 2014)

hay...........


foe dirty niner


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2014)

clock check

fo oh fiv


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 10, 2014)

4 mins off?


----------



## rydert (Feb 11, 2015)

11:34......

it's sunny outside..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2015)

rydert said:


> Lebin tirdy fo
> 
> it's sunny outside..........



Fixed it for ya.


----------

